# Deer Hide



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm in a slight pickle. I have a co-workers father who makes knives and does leather worker. He has a rustic charm that I dig. He is going to make me a quiver for my arrows but finds himself out of deer hide. I guess he never buys any, only uses what he hunts himself.

I just wonder if any of you fine gentlemen (women) would have enough hide to make a quiver that would end up about 29" long, that you'd want to part with? It doesn't have to be grade A premium. Also, enough for the shoulder strap.
Am I dreaming?


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

If it were season I'm sure that many OGF members would have zero problems throwing thier hides in the freezer for you to pick up. Myself included. Have you tried searching eBay for already tanned deer leather?


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Best bet is to check taxidermist or maybe even slaughter houses that may have some left over.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

beaver said:


> Best bet is to check taxidermist or maybe even slaughter houses that may have some left over.


I know my taxidermist will not sell one unless you are getting a shoulder mount done. I know that if you are getting a euro mount and give him the cape he will give you 50 dollars off the euro mount.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Thanks everybody. I guess I'll just wait. It's not worth an arm and a leg to me.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

might want to call them http://www.custommadesportwear.com/


----------



## tagalong09 (Jul 25, 2012)

what about a road kill??


----------



## pintail13 (Jul 1, 2012)

Hair on or off? I have one with hair on and tanned.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Where abouts are you located ? We have one that we salted down just before it got cold & have no plan for it right now.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I just boxed up all kinds of stuff in my basement. I know I had one. I'm not sure if I pitched it or not. I'll look when I get home. If I have it you are welcome to it.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

GEEZ! You all are awesome!
BUT, I don't expect something for nothing!


----------



## pintail13 (Jul 1, 2012)

Let me know.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

PM sent your way brother. You all are fantastic!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Lazy, I checked all my totes and fear I pitched the hide along with several deer feet I was going to make a gun rack out of. When we cleaned it was like the Tasmanian devil was in the house. I have a few more totes in the garage I will check to make sure. Hopefully you will find a hide. I'll post if I find them in the garage.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Thanks anyway Tas. I appreciate the thought!


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

PM's sent to pintail13 and T-180. If either one of you can dig up some deer hide, I'd make it worth your while.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

PM'd u back. Have the hide but you owe me nothing. OK, maybe a beer !!


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

I just met with Tim, (T-180) and he gave me the nicest doe hide a person could ever want. I'll in turn get it to my buddies Dad and hopefully he can turn it into a sweet looking quiver for me. I told Tim I have a Samick Sage takedown that I wanted this for. We got to talking about old bows we have and hunting. Tim and his boy's are quite the hunters. I don't hold a candle to you my friend.
Thanks again, and as promised, you all will see the finished product when she's done.
I want to also thank Pintail for his gracious offer. Thanks brother. I love this place!


----------



## pintail13 (Jul 1, 2012)

Post pics of the finished product. May want one myself. Did you say he makes knives also?


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Hey Pintail, you got it with the picture! Yes he does make knives. He has a rustic, primitive flair to his work that I really like. No two knives or products are the same. 
His son, my friend, helped him create a Facebook site. I've got an email off to him asking if It's okay if I "broadcast" his name. After I hear back, I'll let you know.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Nice meeting you too Tim (Lazy 8). Glad to help out. Those paracord bracelets are amazing !!


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

For those of you who wanted to know, my friends, Dads, site is on Facebook and it's simply called, Blades by Curt.
He's not your typical bladesmith, but that's what I like about his work. No two anything's are exactly the same.
He made me a huge chopper for me with a stag handle and elk hide for the sheath. Stitched it up with sinew. Put my initials in the end of the antler with scrimshaw. He put his name in small letters where one of the points came out and was sanded down. I'll never part with her.


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

would like to see a pic!


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

I'll see what I can do Promisekeeper, but I'm not gifted that way.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

I've just found out that it make take awhile for the quiver. 
However, I'll work on the chopper pics.


----------



## Dly (Oct 25, 2016)

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey guys, I'm in a slight pickle. I have a co-workers father who makes knives and does leather worker. He has a rustic charm that I dig. He is going to make me a quiver for my arrows but finds himself out of deer hide. I guess he never buys any, only uses what he hunts himself.
> 
> I just wonder if any of you fine gentlemen (women) would have enough hide to make a quiver that would end up about 29" long, that you'd want to part with? It doesn't have to be grade A premium. Also, enough for the shoulder strap.
> Am I dreaming?


With all the road kill rotting away on the side of the road, I wouldn't hesitate to cut what I needed from a fresh kill.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Dly said:


> With all the road kill rotting away on the side of the road, I wouldn't hesitate to cut what I needed from a fresh kill.


Better call the warden or deputy first. That would be considered illegal without a permit. I've never seen them not issue a permit for roadkill deer, as long as it's obvious road kill. They may require you to remove the entire carcass though, and not just the skin. 

Isn't it kind of funny how they will leave entire deer rotting on the shoulder until the blow up like a balloon and bust, and then have 5 or 6 more roadkill scavengers scattered around it as a result and that's ok. However, if they catch someone dumping a carcass within eyes sight of a road, and they get prosecuted. Not saying I think either scenario is right, because I don't. I just think it's kind of funny.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Okay, these pics were taken indoors.


























Remember, I am NOT, a photographer. I'm not sure what I am, but I'm sure what I'm not.  The ol boy turned that antler just right so it feels perfect in the hand.


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

Lazy 8 said:


> Okay, these pics were taken indoors.
> View attachment 233338
> View attachment 233339
> View attachment 233340
> ...


that is some awesome work!


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Thanks brother. Even though it has a choil for choking up, it's really a chopper. Made out of 5160 steel and 1/4 thick, it'll tear some wood up!


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Well, you all quit posting after I put up pics and the Facebook site of my friend of makes the knife and quiver. I guess beauty is truly in the eyes of the beholder. I guess he's a tad too rustic for most taste buds.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Looks like a great knife to carry while looking for mushrooms.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Maybe, but that thing's as heavy as a hogs leg. It's a 1/4" thick. If I strapped that puppy on my britches I'd have.....pants on the ground, pants on the ground, whatcha gonna do when your pants are on the ground?


----------

